# Smoke Tube in my MPS for Cold Smoking



## salisboss (Aug 3, 2020)

I have an MPS currently and a 12inch AMZN Tube Smoker. This fall I am planning to do some cold smoked bacon. Will running just the tube in the bottom with no gas still be too hot? I would prefer not to cut a hole in the cabinet to run ducting for a mailbox.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 3, 2020)

I do it all the time in my Weber kettle & my smoke vault, the best results are when I put the tube in the firebox of my Lang. But they all work just fine!
Al


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 3, 2020)

I cold smoke with a tube inside my pellet smoker. Raises the temp by about 20° but takes hours to get that much heat out of it


----------



## salisboss (Aug 3, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> I cold smoke with a tube inside my pellet smoker. Raises the temp by about 20° but takes hours to get that much heat out of it


So as long as I do it in cool temps outside I should be able to keep it below 80f.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 3, 2020)

salisboss said:


> So as long as I do it in cool temps outside I should be able to keep it below 80f.


Certainly. I live in Tennessee so winter is my only option for cold smoking. I do mine Dec-Feb


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 3, 2020)

not familiar with your smoker but you could try dust instead of pellets it will burn a little cooler, i'm assuming you could use it in the tube,


----------

